
A call for Hackernews contributors - simonebrunozzi
http://tutorials.pluralsight.com/review/a-call-for-hackernews-contributors
======
greenyoda
My guess is that if they have to resort to bribing people to post their stuff
on HN, their content isn't going to be interesting enough to get a lot of
upvotes.

Actually, it looks like the author of that article is already bombarding HN
with his site's content (guessing Prateek Gupta is "prtkgpt" on HN):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=pluralsight.com](https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=pluralsight.com)

------
simonebrunozzi
[I am the poster]

Hmm... I am wondering if this type of ask is in line with HN's guidelines.

It seems like they're trying to get a captive audience of HN influencers to
then upvote their stuff. Am I too suspicious?

~~~
minimaxir
Interestingly, there is nothing about _receiving compensation for HN
submissions_ in the guidelines (since it is _silly_ ), but yes, this is bad
and doesn't work anyways.

